

Follow Rank and Follows in Common for Twitter, a GreaseMonkey Script - iirving
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/64286

======
iirving
What does it do? Displays the "Follows in Common" and the "Follow Rank" for a
given users profile page, and lets you discover how important they are in your
(Twitter) Social Network. Requires FireFox, GreaseMonkey
extension(<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/748>), and use of
<http://www.Twitter.com>

